# stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning????



## sickvr666 (Oct 24, 2000)

Think i need some help on a program for my car. I have the ASP stage 3 kit with a eurospec 3.0 stroker engine. Only have about 700 miles on it so far so i havent really gotton on it yet. Sometimes when i do give it a little ill get 30psi, other times it feels like a big lag and ill get maybe 15psi. Like i said, i havent really gotton on it yet so i havent been able to see how consistant this is. I can just tell something isnt right. 
Anyways, long story short. Should my ASP chip be doing this since it is not the stock motor? Any info on a flash or another tune? Or maybe a trick to try?
Thanks fellas-


----------



## sickvr666 (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (sickvr666)*

TTT-----------------


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (sickvr666)*

Do you have just there off the shelf stage3 file flash? Or did you buy it thru a dealer who can do revisions of the software for you?
Sounds like you need to contact ASP, and get revisions to the program for the new setup. Sounds like it is spiking high due to higher flow of cfm out of engine causing ecu to do all sorts of things.
But the downside of that is you need to go to a ASP dealer shop, to have them log it and reflash revisions for you. The downfall is i do not know if there is a ASP dealer in utah.


----------



## sickvr666 (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (jackyltardvaark)*

Ya, just the normal stage 3 file. We dont have a dealer here in Utah. I installed a MBC. Problem solved but it still isnt a "tune". Im going to get another ECU and do some more research to see whos file i want. Then ill tinker with the 2. Thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (sickvr666)*

Maybe find a B5 S4 software programming guru and get a remote tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Know anyone ?


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (sickvr666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickvr666* »_Think i need some help on a program for my car. I have the ASP stage 3 kit with a eurospec 3.0 stroker engine. Only have about 700 miles on it so far so i havent really gotton on it yet. Sometimes when i do give it a little ill get 30psi, other times it feels like a big lag and ill get maybe 15psi. Like i said, i havent really gotton on it yet so i havent been able to see how consistant this is. I can just tell something isnt right. 
Anyways, long story short. Should my ASP chip be doing this since it is not the stock motor? Any info on a flash or another tune? Or maybe a trick to try?
Thanks fellas-

Does Eurospec sell stroker cranks for 2.7t?


----------



## sickvr666 (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Maybe find a B5 S4 software programming guru and get a remote tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Know anyone ?

ya, i know someone..hint hint








I think i burned that bridge









The MBC has pretty much impressed me. Car does well, hopefully and probably better than i think. I have it set at 26lbs. Im impressed but an actual tune would give me much better numbers id hope. Trying stand-alone has been a thought but maybe to big of a thought for right now. 
Im getting hooked up on a dyno so hopefully here soon ill have some numbers to either bitch or brag about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

















_Modified by sickvr666 at 10:10 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## sickvr666 (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_
Does Eurospec sell stroker cranks for 2.7t?

dont think so








what i got-
Eurospec 3.0T S4 V6 5V Engines 
Our 3.0T V6 stroker engine short blocks are now available for the B5 Audi S4. They are specially built with forged JE pistons in either 8.5:1 or 9.0:1 compression, forged factory crankshaft, 4340 forged Eurospec connecting rods, 4 bolt main caps, and ARP main studs. Deck cooling (recommended for racing applications) is also available.*






















Part Number Description Price 
Short Blocks 
ELB 100 033 3.0T 8.5 Short block, 3.0 liters, 8.5:1 forged JE pistons
what they havehttp://www.eurospecsport.com/p...v.htm 




_Modified by sickvr666 at 10:18 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (sickvr666)*

Ok,i assume Eurospec use a 3liter A6 crank then.
So this block has a 82,5mm bore?


----------



## sickvr666 (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (NORSK)*

82.5 bore i want to say its got a 2.8 crank..not sure on that










_Modified by sickvr666 at 12:26 PM 12-20-2008_


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (sickvr666)*

2.8 crank has 86.4 stroke same as 2.7
3liter has 92.8mm stroke


----------



## sickvr666 (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (NORSK)*

Like i said, not sure on that. I didnt build the motor. It came together. Well somewhat







. Ill be seeing the mechanic who had to fix some of eurospecs work tomorrow. Ill see if he can answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sickvr666 at 9:29 AM 12-21-2008_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (sickvr666)*

I would hope Eurospec gave you an all numbers spec sheet along with the engine.
Did you go with any Eurospec options like Deck Cooling / S4 or RS4 Main Bearing Girdle?


----------



## sickvr666 (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: stg3 Eurospec 3.0 stroker tuning???? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_I would hope Eurospec gave you an all numbers spec sheet along with the engine.
Did you go with any Eurospec options like Deck Cooling / S4 or RS4 Main Bearing Girdle?









Main Bearing girdle yes. No deck cooling. There was a book from them that came with the motor. Its at my buddys' shop. I went through it but it was over a year ago. Didnt meet up today because of the snow but i will see him soon. Ill post as soon as i get something.


----------



## mikeyd32 (Sep 25, 2008)

do you need different heads? how much whp can you produce out of the motor before it becomes not so reliable???


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: (mikeyd32)*

Are these stroker kits big money?


----------

